# Site General > General Herp > Herp Events >  It's not just big, it's SUPER! Reptile Super Show Pomona

## Bogertophis

*Reptile Super Show Pomona*The summer heat is here and so is the Reptile Super Show! This spectacularly large show will have all you need for your reptiles and amphibians. Vendors from across the country will be there awaiting the thousands of attendees. There is so much to see at this not-to-miss show! It is literally acres of reptile show.

The USARK benefit auction is right after the show on Saturday night at 7:00 in the Sheraton hotel (601 W McKinley Ave) next to the Fairplex. Stick around and support our work to protect your freedom to have reptiles and amphibians as pets. The auction is FREE to attend and everyone is welcome. We'll have a preview of the many donations at our booth. Just stop by for details.

Hidden Forest Art Gallery has been gracious enough to donate two fabulous oil paintings. One is 18x24" featuring a Sri Lankan hump-nosed lizard and the second is a Gaboon viper (14x18"). Thank you, Gamini and Lisa! These are just some of the hundreds of donations.

There will be live and silent auctions, and we'll wrap it up quickly so everyone can enjoy the remainder of the evening. We appreciate everyone who donates and attends as USARK would not be possible without these auctions and our supporters. Thank you to Ramy and the Super Show crew for your continued USARK and herp community support.
Get full show details athttps://reptilesupershow.com/los-angeles/.
August 13-14
Saturday: 10am-6pm
Saturday: Super Show After Party and USARK Fundraiser at 7:00pm
Sunday: 11am-5pm

Pomona Fairplex/Los Angeles County Fairgrounds
PARKING GATE 17
1101 W. McKinley Avenue
Pomona, CA 91768

"The Reptile Super Show is meant to educate the public about pets they may otherwise never get the chance to know, but we are also passionate about captive breeding and keeping the populations of some of the worlds most interesting creatures alive and well. Educational, fun, and no doubt exciting, the Reptile Super Show is all about showing off animals to the world that deserve our attention. This show opens your eyes to a world you may have previously disregarded. There is no better place to make the decision about bringing home a reptile pet because all of the best animals and supplies are going to be available, along with professional breeders who can educate you about how to properly care for your new family member." - RSS
*Find A Vet*Need a good herp veterinarian? The Association of Reptilian and Amphibian Veterinarians (ARAV) can help. ARAV provides a free Find-A-Vet service at http://arav.site-ym.com/search/custom.asp?id=3661.

----------

